# Hot Lithium Ion Drill/Driver Deal



## cjett (Aug 29, 2007)

Can't seem to find it, got a link?


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

Here's the link:

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...03+90401+500054&marketID=401&locStoreNum=8125


----------



## cjett (Aug 29, 2007)

Thank you, looks like a great deal.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

cjett said:


> Thank you, looks like a great deal.


Too late now. Out of stock.


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

handy man88 said:


> Too late now. Out of stock.


All the stores here in AZ have decent stock on hand. Call the ones closest to you and see. Rainchecks???


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

UPDATE:

I was in two HD's yesterday here in AZ and each one had a big pile of them all stacked up. I haven't seen the battery by itself anywhere but even if you bought two (2) of these deals, at $198 you'd still come in $1 under the Milwaukee 18V Li-Ion and Makita 18V Lithium-Ion models that they're selling, AND you'd have a second battery charger AND a second drill/driver body as well. That's more than just a pretty good deal. Plus, all three of those 18V drill/drivers are made in China so it's not as though you'd be losing anything based upon the country of origin. If I didn't already own my Panasonic 15.6V NiMh, I'd snatch a couple of those up post haste. IMO, it's a great way to break into the 18V AND Lithium-Ion platforms as well.

Merry Christmas.


----------

